# MUSIC



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

intresting topic!

MUSIC..... when i was 100% i went to see my favourite band live! yesterday i put my headphones on and listened to tehre album really loud! my head was nodding along and i could picture the concert...obv when i was there the euphoric atmosphere that you get at a gig felt great, while your there all your intrested in is the music and having a good time! the aelectric atmosphere... yesterday i could imagine exactly what i was doing and feeling! and just being taken away with the music it was sending shivers down my spine and goosebumps! the feel good emotion and adrenlin you get with a good loud song! my fingers were a bit tingley and i felt good emotion sweeping my body!

last night i met my girlfriend, and i felt MUCH more 3d (still 2d tho) and intrested in life. while with here one thing led to another ......and while i was in that moment the only thing on my mind was what i was doing, which is LIFE! ....i felt "normal" obv until i started self checking!

the key point i'm trying to make--- think back to songs that used to hold emotion for you! good or bad i suppose, but obv good stands you in better chance to feel happy. PLAY IT LOUD, and try and picture the emotion you used to feel! or just let the music take you away! dance/sing-----

FEEL good music!

anyone else find MUSIC works to bring emotion back?


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, I know excatly what you are talking about. I wrote something similar a few months ago. If I put some song I really like LOUD I can sometimes feel it. The emotions. Life. And I get shivers on the back of my head. And I really love this feeling, it's like my head works again. And I can feel my body, me, again. It's really cool. But it doesn't work every time.


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

yeah, thats why i haven't tried it today!...just using the positives i gained from it to move on! i feel loads better today like!! menial things are starting have more relevance! looks like it was a nice boost! i need to work on that now...... so i might try and get off this site! 

peace


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah I know the feeling laserdog....wish it would last forever sometimes...don't really know what more to add.


----------

